# Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?



## max80 (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es in der Nordsee eigentlich Sepien? und, wenn ja, kann man diese auch mit den normalen Tintenfischködern(Garnelenwobbler mit Hakenkranz) fangen? Hat da jemand schonmal was mitbekommen oder selbst erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Hi,

also Sepien gibt´s auf jeden Fall in der Nordsee. In Holland kenn ich da ne Stelle wo man zu bestimmten Zeiten ne Menge Sepien beim Tauchen beobachten kann. 
Aber die putzigen kleinen Gesellen gezielt beangeln?!? #c


----------



## max80 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

putzig hin oder her...ich finde sie in aller erster Linie eine spannende und leckere Beute!
Was weisst du den über die lebensgewohnheiten der putzigen kleinen Gesellen? Kommen die auch in Ufernähe vor? Was für Uferabschnitte (welche Beschaffenheit) sind hier besonders Sepiea-Verdächtig?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Sorry,
da hab ich keinen Plan. Das wollte ich damit oben auch gesagt haben - natürlich sind die auch lecker!!! 
Ich weiß halt nur, dass sie sich zu bestimmter Zeit an bestimmten Plätzen zur Hochzeit bzw. Eiablage treffen. Da hat es dann Hunderte auf kleiner Fläche...
Ich wüsste aber nichts darüber, dass man den Rest des Jahres auch nur eine davon sieht. #c


----------



## meet (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Hallo,
habe mal nen Bericht über Sepien in der Osterschelde (NL) gesehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere scheinen die da einmal im Jahr zu laichen. Ich vermute, dass du eher schlechte Karten hast, sie vom Land aus zu erwischen. Vielleicht solltest du (wenns dunkel ist) mit nem leuchtenden Tintenfischpilker (oder wie die Dinger heissen, so en Gewicht mit vielen Haken) dein Glück vom aus Boot versuchen. So machen sie das zumindest in Peru.
Mehr weiß ich nicht dazu. Viel Erfolg, würde mich mal interessieren ob das Angeln auf Sepien in der Nordsee erfolgreich ist.

grüße matthias


----------



## Rob.a.m. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Sepien in der Nordsee fangen? Definitiv nein, Sepien ziehen von der Biscaya zum Laichen in die Oosterschelde. Auf dem Weg dort hin und beim Laichgeschäft fressen sie nicht, deshalb sterben die Altiere auch nach dem kräftezährenden Laichen. Hingegen sind Tintenfische nicht direkt -gezielt- zu beangeln, werden aber des öfteren beim Wrackangeln erbeutet.

Sepien reißen geht natürlich....|gr:.

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## max80 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Danke für die Antworten. Dann werde ich mich wohl ausschliesslich den Wölfen zuwenden...gibt ausserdem auch bessere Drills


----------



## meet (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Hallo,
auf der Seite 

www.zeevissport.com/02bootvst/index_b2009.htm

findest du en Bild (Mai 2009 oben markieren), wie jemand in Belgien/Niederlande ne Sepie auf nen silbernen Pilker vom Boot gefangen hat.

gruß matthias


----------



## Rob.a.m. (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

Hallo Matthias,
dies ist ein Gemeiner Kalamar und in der Nordsee heimisch, Sepien ziehen aus dem Atlantik in die Oostereschelde zum laichen.

*Sepia*






*Kalamar*







Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## meet (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Sepien in der Nordsee angeln?*

ok, danke für die info. Man lernt nie aus!

gruß matthias


----------

